# Want to relocate to Dubai! Help



## Zmelki (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for advice. I am half Arabic, halfbritish, living in the uk. I have just had a nasty break up and have decided I'd like to move to Dubai. I've visited before, have family closeby and I prefer the climate!

I need to find a job. I am a lawyer who has been working as a freelance strategic business development consultant for the last few years but would like to find a job now as opposed to be self employed. Can anyone please recommend good recruitment agencies I can contact / websites to check out?

I would need help with organizing a visa but would the job come first? Would I be best to come out there and apply while staying with family? Are there any other things I should be considering right now? Some people have been telling me Dubai is not the place to go now in this economic climate as I will struggle to find work and instead I should look at Abu dhabi?

Thank you for your advice in advance
Zena


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Zena,

If you have family out here that are willing to host you while you look for a job, then I would suggest you come over as it is definitely more effective than just applying via the internet. 

It would be best to keep your options open in regards to Abu Dhabi as well because that just gives you a wider scope. There are jobs in Dubai but if you apply in both cities, your chances of finding suitable employment are better. 

There is a list of recruitment agencies in the "read before you post" thread. I'm sure that will help.

Sorry about your break up and good luck with your job search.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Answers in red below.



Zmelki said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for advice. I am half Arabic, halfbritish, living in the uk. I have just had a nasty break up and have decided I'd like to move to Dubai. I've visited before, have family closeby and I prefer the climate!
> 
> ...


----------

